# How would I convert the S13 pop up headlights to like the 2 round ones like this...



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

http://www.srswap.com/html/gallery/jeffs90.htm

?

Anyone know how to make the headlights like that and what steps are involved?


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Vailside used to sell those but discontinued them.
Check these out:

www.jspec.com/eastbears13.html
www.east-bear.co.jp


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I like the projector popups. that open only lazy eye hight, but have 2 dual projector lens lights. thinking about makin some for my car down the road (in like a year or 2)


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I agree the pop up projectors are the greatest....clean and instant lazy eye.

http://clearcorners.com/products/nissan/240sx1/F_lowpro/
http://clearcorners.com/products/nissan/240sx1/F_lowpro_rings/


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think the eastbear conversion is GAY. The clearcorners conversion is less gay but still gay. Why cant they send you the lights and you get them installed yourself. What if you dont live whereever they are based at, you have to drive your to them to get some headlights installed. PASS. They are nice though, but their rules are gay.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *I think the eastbear conversion is GAY. The clearcorners conversion is less gay but still gay. Why cant they send you the lights and you get them installed yourself. What if you dont live whereever they are based at, you have to drive your to them to get some headlights installed. PASS. They are nice though, but their rules are gay. *


what do you mean? These look like they can be installed on your own.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i don't know how their policy is now, but when i had my lazy-eye conversion with PIAA projection lamps and everything, they sent me a replacement set for the ones that i sent in. so i could still drive my car. and they gave me a return label and everything ready so i could ship the replacement lamps back to them so i don't have to pay it out of pocket. i guess they changed.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I think its kinda cool how they wanna make sure its done right or they just wanna make $$$ off the install, either way they are responsible if something goes wrong... but the down side if for those who are anywhere near CA.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: How would I convert the S13 pop up headlights to like the 2 round ones like this...*



Daemos said:


> *Anyone know how to make the headlights like that and what steps are involved? *


Not much involved... buy the eastbear lights from Jspec.com ($550-$650)
or anywhere else that sells them, take out the pop up housings and pretty much its plug and play!
Thats what I was told from someone that had them.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

AB Flug has a set of projector lights that eliminate the pop-up set-up. those, in my opinion, are the best out there. hard to find tho.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *AB Flug has a set of projector lights that eliminate the pop-up set-up. those, in my opinion, are the best out there. hard to find tho. *


Does it have the glass cover??? if it did that would be great... just like the veilside one!!! I love the GT look!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

www.importfan.com/product.asp?3=3267

check them out. crazy expensive tho.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow looks nice but for that price, i would rather get the projectors from clearcorners like jdm rice..


----------

